
Show HN: PyExPool – Tiny Multi-Process Execution Pool for Python - luav
https://github.com/XI-lab/PyExPool
======
luav
PyExPool is a single-file lightweight implementation of Multi-process
Execution Pool with per-Job and global timeouts, opportunity to group Jobs
into Tasks and other features, which are not available in the Python
multiprocessing pool. Unlike Pebble library, which is designed for the
asynchronous execution of Python functions, PyExPool is designed for the
asynchronous execution of modules and external executables.

PyExPool can be embedded into your sources and customized, having permissive
Apache 2.0 license and production quality, being used in the core of one high-
loaded scientific benchmarking framework ([https://github.com/XI-
lab/PyCABeM](https://github.com/XI-lab/PyCABeM)).

